# GHG Decoys



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Has anyone else had problems with thier customer service? I ordered replacement heads for my 6 Lessor decoys that are 6 mos. old. They won't do any type of warranty because I don't have a reciept. Ok, I ordered and paid for the heads on 9/22. Last week I called to check status and I can't even get an ETA. Anyone want to buy 5 good and 1 with a broken neck GHG Lessor decoys with stands and stakes.


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

Givin the time of year it is, I would assume they are just very busy. I ordered six heads because a bag got drug behind a quad and broke two. Ordered them 4/20 and got them is a week and one day shipped from their warehouse.


----------



## xtrmwtrfwlr14 (Sep 27, 2010)

Hey wondering wat the condition of the decoys r i might b able to take them off ur hands


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

If you ever get the heads I am looking for two active heads.
My new lessers that I bought last year came with heads that do not screw on right because the plastic is deformed. I wonder if they would replace them free?


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

you won't get anything free from them.

My decoys are feeders, and like new condition. Only used a few times and bagged. Maybe some minor wear from use, and of course 1 broken neck. If I don't get a positive response when I call tomorrow, I am canceling my order and selling the junk. I will buy from someone else


----------



## Doc_11 (Aug 13, 2010)

Kelly Hannan said:


> Has anyone else had problems with thier customer service? I ordered replacement heads for my 6 Lessor decoys that are 6 mos. old. They won't do any type of warranty because I don't have a reciept. Ok, I ordered and paid for the heads on 9/22. Last week I called to check status and I can't even get an ETA. Anyone want to buy 5 good and 1 with a broken neck GHG Lessor decoys with stands and stakes.


I to have experience the problem with having the reciepts. I know this is a big pain to deal with, but I do see there side of wanting reciepts. If someone has a dozen decoys and has used and abused them for several years, its not the company's fault if something breaks on them. However, as long as you have A reciept. Wink Wink (may not neceasarily be the exact reciept for those particular decoys.) =) they have always been more then willing to help me out.

As far as the replacements parts go. I to ordered some new heads about 2 1/2 weeks ago. I called up customer service last Friday and they told me that they are extremelly backed logged with all the orders coming in. Which does make sense since everyone is going through there decoys and getting them fixed at this time. What I did in the mean time to hold the heads together was took some black screws and drilled them through the side for the head and into the body. You have to get a pretty step angle but this does solve the problem for the time being.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I shouldn't have to run screws into new decoys. But the heads arrived today. I got the same response when I called last week and again today. So I said to the lady on the phone, that there must be some issues with GHG products if there is that big a back log for parts. She didn't like that, LOL

I think I will still sell them, don't want to continue having these issues.


----------



## Doc_11 (Aug 13, 2010)

Kelly Hannan said:


> I shouldn't have to run screws into new decoys. But the heads arrived today. I got the same response when I called last week and again today. So I said to the lady on the phone, that there must be some issues with GHG products if there is that big a back log for parts. She didn't like that, LOL
> 
> I think I will still sell them, don't want to continue having these issues.


How much you want for them and are the FFD?


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

flocked heads only, stakes and stands, also 6 new replacement heads in plastic bags. All feeders. 
I had someone offer me $125.00 + shipping then backed out, but that was before I got the new heads. Make me an offer and we will see, the worst that will happen is I will say no.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Short answer, I have had nothing BUT problems with GHG customer service. On the subject of ordering from them, I once ordered some extra heads, took nigh onto a year to get and they were the wrong ones when they finally arrived.

No more GHG decoys for me. I'm in the proocess of phasing them out of my spread and replacing them with Dakotas...


----------



## DakotaYota (Dec 6, 2008)

I ordered 6 new heads and 1 stand 7 days ago and received everything I needed. The guy I talked to on the phone was very knowledgable and nice. No complaints here! :beer:


----------



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

Averyghd SUCKS


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Recurvenator said:


> Averyghd SUCKS


You spelled Avery wrong its spelled G-a-v-e-r-y. oke:


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

it took over 2 1/2 weeks to get my replacement heads. the first time I called the guy that answered was very rude, the second call the lady was much nicer, and at least went the extra step to check shipping status.

Once again, no more GHG for me. I wish some other company made Ground Force Blinds, because I really like them


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

One bad experience and you're not using there products anymore? If that was the case, I wouldn't be driving my car, buying certain foods, clothes, using half of my hunting stuff, etc. Give them a little break. Some major retailers don't even get products shipped out to people by 2 weeks. GHG has probably had 5000 requests similiar to yours already in two months this fall. And no matter who you call for customer service, you're bound to get someone that is having a crappy day. How would you want to do that for a living? (assuming you don't!!) Just my thoughts! :thumb:


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

To clear the record, I have dealt with GHG, Higdon, Bigfoot, Zink, Winglock, Committed Custom Calls, Final Approach, Hi-point Firearms, Winchester, and others. The 2 that stick in my mind for very poor customer service are GHG, and Zink. And this refers to, time to get what was ordered, and the way I was treated when calling them. SOO, don't preach to me about a one time deal, it is thier job to treat me nice and to take care of business. I and others like you make thier paychecks, and we deserve to be treated decent


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

It would be fun to take a poll on how many people liked Gavery's customer Service and how many people didn't like it.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I vote NOOOOOO!


----------



## The Shovla (Aug 23, 2009)

Order decoys from Dakota decoys. They are top notch. GHG sucks. Love the looks of the decoys, but they just don't hold up.


----------



## wi2nd (Sep 11, 2007)

Had great customer service from Higdon this past year....love the decoys as well.


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

I run dakotas and they are nice, but not as nice as people make them out to be imo. Dont get me wrong i like them but the heads fall off and the paint scratches just like every other decoy. I have also ran avery decoys and didnt really mind them. The paint held up fine on mine the heads usually stayed on...i would say they are a good decoy. I like the Dakotas because they are big and have a little motion while still being 1 piece. I would compare durability of a dakota to be closer to an avery then a bigfoot. No decoy that i have seen has durability even close to a bigfoot.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

I have dealt with GHG customer service many times now and not once had a problem. I personally hate the look of dakotas and will stick with my ffds. No complaints with them what so ever. Each to their own :beer:


----------



## The Shovla (Aug 23, 2009)

I'll second the durability of the big foots. I toss mine around and they hold up well....I was more stating about the Dakota decoys service....if you are unhappy, They will make things right.


----------



## BigT (Feb 19, 2008)

greatwhitehunter3 said:


> GHG has probably had 5000 requests similiar to yours already in two months this fall :thumb:


5000 requests for new heads in two months? That sounds like GHG may have a problem with their decoys, even more than just poor customer service. :lol: I have never dealt with their customer service, mainly because I do not use avery dekes, but you will always run into someone that makes their company look bad, the test is if the next person can make up for it.

I run all dakota FFD's both full body and lesser. Will know how they hold up after the season, but I do know if there is a problem Bill will make it right. I had some problems making the sentry heads fit, called the shop at noon and explained the problem. I recieved the replacement heads by 10 am the next day, pretty good service.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

You should have heard the lady at GHG go off when I mentioned maybe they had a quality control issue if they were that back logged


----------



## goosehunter64 (Apr 19, 2009)

Kelly...I have haven't had a bad experience with Avery yet...and I've been a customer since day one.
You are a good friend...but don't abandon them after one bad experience. If you had something go wrong with your truck...and had a bad convo on the phone..would you buy that brand again...or go to something else....??
Sometimes things don't happen overnight...as I have been on both sides of the fence so to speak....you have to give companies a second chance or bare with them during trying times. Like was said...if you gave up on a company everytime you had a bad experience...were and what would happen.
I'm not sure of all the logistics of what went on...I can't comment any further.
I will say this...after hearing all the negative comments about Avery/GHG ...I still purchased many of their products and have had super customer service when something went wrong...which was far and few between....and have had superb luck with all the products I have.

I had called a few times about a certain thing...got the run around...and I did get in contact with a great guy...and he fixed me up in great fashion.
I have heard countless stories like yours...maybe something wasn't understood by both parties....I don't know...but Avery/GHG just doesn't treat it's customers like this at least most times...sorry bud.
I really hate when someone has a bad day and gives up on a customer or company....I mean I would be ****** as well...but like I said earlier..I give them a chance or so to redeem themselves....I don't jump on the bash wagon...like so many do.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

BigT said:


> greatwhitehunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > GHG has probably had 5000 requests similiar to yours already in two months this fall :thumb:
> ...


Haha, keyword similiar!


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Rob I understand what your saying, but 2 out of 3 calls resulted in very similar results. And as for your comparison, if my truck failed and the Dealership treated me bad, I would find a different Dealer, which is exactly what I did. GHG doesn't have more than one home Dealer, and the jerk on the phone told me I couldn't buy what I needed from anywhere else. Because there are so many good Decoys/waterfowl equipment on the market these days, and I have been treated very well by other companies. I will take my business to them. I wasn't really impressed with the GHG Lessor decoys to start with, but now not at all.

For those that have had good luck, that is great! I like my Higdon's better, just wish they had Lessors. I saw some Hard Core Full Body's at Cabelas yesterday that are awesome looking. I wish they had better quality paint. But for the price, they can be replaced more often.

Oh well I got the replacement parts, the decoys are repaired and collecting dust waiting for the opener. Next time they break, they will be garbage can material


----------



## BigT (Feb 19, 2008)

greatwhitehunter3 said:


> BigT said:
> 
> 
> > greatwhitehunter3 said:
> ...


I thought similarr meant close to the same, or related to the same? And in that context it would mean they have had other problems with their decoys, similar to necks breaking. I know what you wer trying to say, just giving you s**t. Key word trying...... :beer:

Kelly, you should check out the dakota lessers, they look pretty sharp. They come in painted and flocked. Like I said, I have 9 doz of the flocked and hope they hold up through the season, cuz if they do I can see changing the entire spread to them save about 3 doz XFD full bodies for around the blinds.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I am actually going a different route/experiment. I would really like to get rid of my GHG Leesers, but I have so much invested I can't lower the price enough to sell. It's just a shame this happened this way, because I was getting ready to buy another blind, and it would have been another Ground Force, but not now.


----------



## goosehunter64 (Apr 19, 2009)

Kelly Hannan said:


> Rob I understand what your saying, but 2 out of 3 calls resulted in very similar results. And as for your comparison, if my truck failed and the Dealership treated me bad, I would find a different Dealer, which is exactly what I did. GHG doesn't have more than one home Dealer, and the jerk on the phone told me I couldn't buy what I needed from anywhere else. Because there are so many good Decoys/waterfowl equipment on the market these days, and I have been treated very well by other companies. I will take my business to them. I wasn't really impressed with the GHG Lessor decoys to start with, but now not at all.
> 
> For those that have had good luck, that is great! I like my Higdon's better, just wish they had Lessors. I saw some Hard Core Full Body's at Cabelas yesterday that are awesome looking. I wish they had better quality paint. But for the price, they can be replaced more often.
> 
> Oh well I got the replacement parts, the decoys are repaired and collecting dust waiting for the opener. Next time they break, they will be garbage can material


Sorry I came down on you so hard bud...but I didn't mean for it to sound that way....and if a company gave me the cold shoulder that way 3 times...I'd dump their sorry butt too.
I just sold those GHG FB's I had. They were 8/10 and took a loss on them. I've had great luck with them...just like all my GHG decoys....but I'm moving away from GHG at least in goose decoys.
Anyway...You were right to feel and do what you did....and I see C/S over at Avery going down hill. If they don't pull up their socks...they will be left by the wayside.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

No harm done, I didn't take it that way. I had a very similar experience with Zink Calls, so there won't be anymore of them either. Winglock, Committed, Bigfoot, Higdon is all I need, plus the experimnet I'm going crazy waiting to try.


----------



## goosehunter64 (Apr 19, 2009)

Kelly Hannan said:


> No harm done, I didn't take it that way. I had a very similar experience with Zink Calls, so there won't be anymore of them either. Winglock, Committed, Bigfoot, Higdon is all I need, plus the experimnet I'm going crazy waiting to try.


 :beer: :thumb:


----------

